# Electrical outlet near wood stove



## Hass (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm doing all the electrical work this coming week... and I was thinking of where to put the outlet for the wood stove.
Can I put one directly behind the wood stove? Or will that be in violation of an electrical code?
Since the stove will meet clearances to combustibles... I would imagine it would be fine.
But I'd hate to get it all buttoned up, and the inspector says no no.
I could just call him up, but I don't like doing that... especially since he's not inspecting my electrical work. :]

How did you guys go about it?


----------



## begreen (Oct 9, 2011)

Should be the same ruling as for the wall sheetrock. If you are concerned keep it somewhat low above the hearth, say between 6-10".


----------



## NordicSplitter (Oct 10, 2011)

I have one behind my stove off to the right as your looking at it. I use it for my blower. Perfect spot. Fire inspector for WNY said it was fine.


----------



## tfdchief (Oct 10, 2011)

No violation of the National Electric Code.


----------

